#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  لسة في الزمان ده في اخوات

## ss191970

*[frame="8 10"]يالعالم اسمعوني وياريت تريحوني لما تجوبني هو الزمان ده لسة في اخ بيسال على اخوه والا ابن بيسال عن امه والا ابوه
ولو واحد شاف اخوه في محنة ممكن يقف جانبه 
ولو واحد شاف ان اخوه ممكن يكون مخنوق ممكن يقدر يفك الرابط ده عن عنقة
انا بالنسبة لي الجواب لالالالالالا 
اما بالنسبة لكم فماذا يكون الجواب ارجو مشاركتي بالرد على تساؤلاتي
واشكركم على رحب صدركم 
فالاصدقاء يكونون اكثر قرب من الاخوة [/frame]*

----------


## ميمو المصرى

وأين هم الأصدقاء لكى يكونوا أقرب من الإخوة

فى اللى بيحس بغيرة
وفى اللى بيساعد غيرة 
وفى اللى بيسأل على غيره

ولكن كل المشكله لا تكمن فى وجود الأشخاص دول ولا لا
لاأنهم موجودين فعلا

المشكله فى الإختيار من البداية
البنى ادم بيتخدع جدااااااااااااااا
لما بيلاقى شخص كويس ومش متكبر بيبعد عنه 
ولما يلاقى شخص جميل ومتكبر والناس حواليه كتير
يحب يقربله ويبنى عليه اماله
ولما يقع فى الاخر
يرجع يقول هل فى اصدقاء والأخوات فى هذا الزمن ؟

اتمنى الفكرة تكون وصلت
شكرا

----------


## ندى الايام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اهلابيكى حببتى فى المنتدى
 وانا رأيى انى فيه اه لسه ناس كدا
موضوع جميل لو تم نقله لقاعة المناقشات هيكون انسب
شكرا لكى وتقبلى تحيااااااااتى

----------

